# How is the climate where you live?



## españolespancomido

¿Cómo está el clima donde vives?
¿Cómo es el clima donde vives?

¿Es o está?


----------



## Aviador

Se usa el verbo _*ser*_ porque el clima de un lugar es constante (bueno, ahora con esto del calentamiento global...): _El clima de la zona central de Chile es mediterráneo_.
La condición de la atmósfera en un momento determinado se llama _tiempo_ y sí se usa con el verbo _*estar*_ porque varía constantemente: _¿Cómo está el tiempo ahora donde vives?_


----------



## chamyto

¿ En serio ? 

Yo hubiera optado por algo así como _¿ que tal *es* el tiempo/ clima donde vives ? ---> _Normalmente_. _

El uso de "está" no lo veo correcto sin usar el adverbio ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

En el título de su pregunta, españolespancomido usa el término _climate_, no _weather_.
Por lo demás, en español _clima_ y _tiempo_ se refieren a conceptos distintos, no son sinónimos.

Climate = clima
Weather = tiempo


----------



## chamyto

Independientemente de eso, ¿ qué opinas de mi opinión sobre el uso de ser/ estar en el post 3 ?

NB. El DRAE no los considera muy diferentes:

Clima: acepción 1

Tiempo: acepción 12


----------



## Aviador

Me extraña tu punto de vista como español. Me parecía que en España todo el mundo tenía clara la diferencia entre _clima_ y _tiempo_, como la tenemos en Chile. Sólo conocía la existencia de cierta confusión en algunos lugares de Hispanoamérica.

Pues yo veo que la RAE expresa claramente la diferencia:

*Clima*: "_Conjunto de condiciones atmosféricas que caracterizan una región_". Es decir, como lo dice la Organización Meteorológica Mundial de las Naciones Unidas, "_El clima es la media de las condiciones meteorológicas en una zona durante un largo período de tiempo"._
*Tiempo*: "_Estado atmosférico"_. Es decir, la condición de la atmósfera en un momento particular. Da el siguiente ejemplo: _Hace buen tiempo_ (ahora).


----------



## españolespancomido

¡Gracias a todos!

Entonces si preguntas del clima de una ciudad, la media de las condiciones meteorológicas en una zona durante un largo período de tiempo, ¿puedes decir?, ¿cómo es el clima de tu ciudad durante el verano?


----------



## gato radioso

españolespancomido said:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Entonces si preguntas del clima de una ciudad, la media de las condiciones meteorológicas en una zona durante un largo período de tiempo, ¿puedes decir?, ¿cómo es el clima de tu ciudad durante el verano?



Sí.
En Galicia el *clima* es lluvioso (característica *constante* la mayor parte de las ocasiones).
En Sevilla el *clima* es caluroso (característica *constante* la mayor parte de las ocasiones).

No obstante:
*Hoy* puede hacer sol en Galicia. Entonces, hace un *tiempo* estupendo en Galicia.
El *miércoles 23 de abril* puede hacer frío en Sevilla. Entonces, hace un *tiempo* horrible en Sevilla.


----------



## españolespancomido

gato radioso, gracias a ti. Y que tengas buen tiempo mañana


----------



## Aviador

españolespancomido said:


> ... Entonces si preguntas del clima de una ciudad, la media de las condiciones meteorológicas en una zona durante un largo período de tiempo, ¿puedes decir?, ¿cómo es el clima de tu ciudad durante el verano?


Sí, porque se estaría refiriendo uno al comportamiento promedio de la atmósfera en una estación del año característico del clima de un lugar, no al estado de la atmósfera en un momento particular. Por eso es que el verbo _ser_ calza perfectamente.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Just an observation: the thread title sounds like a translation from Spanish. I would never say that, rather 'What's the climate (like) where you live?'


----------



## gato radioso

españolespancomido said:


> gato radioso, gracias a ti. Y que tengas buen tiempo mañana


You´re welcome


----------



## gato radioso

Wandering JJ said:


> Just an observation: the thread title sounds like a translation from Spanish. I would never say that, rather 'What's the climate (like) where you live?'



I agree with you. I found a bit strange at first, but I understood the meaning.
As far as I know, when you ask this type of question, because you´re really interested about it, you´d rather say:

_What´s the temperature like?
What´s the weather like?
What´s the climate like?
_
on the other hand, if you´re patiently listening to a talkative relative/neighbour about their wonderful holidays in Italy, and that´s awfully boring for you, then you might as well say, just for being polite:

_How was the weather in Rome?
How was the weather in Venice during your holidays?_

is that right?


----------



## SevenDays

Wandering JJ said:


> Just an observation: the thread title sounds like a translation from Spanish. I would never say that, rather 'What's the climate (like) where you live?'



Right, I'd say _what's the weather like where you live?_ Now, if it were a conversation between scientists, climatologists, then "what's the climate" makes more sense, as "climate" means "weather" over a long period of time (years, decades, centuries). In everyday language, "weather" is short term, so we say "today's/next week's weather forecast."


----------



## Wandering JJ

gato radioso said:


> I agree with you. I found a bit strange at first, but I understood the meaning.
> As far as I know, when you ask this type of question, because you´re really interested about it, you´d rather say:
> 
> _What´s the temperature like?
> What´s the weather like?
> What´s the climate like?
> _
> on the other hand, if you´re patiently listening to a talkative relative/neighbour about their wonderful holidays in Italy, and that´s awfully boring for you, then you might as well say, just for being polite:
> 
> _How was the weather in Rome?
> How was the climate in Venice?_
> 
> is that right?


Yes! I obviously understood the meaning too. The only 'strange' question is your last one. Given that the climate is a description of longer term variances, we wouldn't ask _*How was the climate in Venice? _


----------



## gato radioso

Wandering JJ said:


> Yes! I obviously understood the meaning too. The only 'strange' question is your last one. Given that the climate is a description of longer term variances, we wouldn't ask _*How was the climate in Venice? _



Ooooh yes, you´re right! I´ll correct it right away!


----------



## Aviador

SevenDays said:


> Right, I'd say _what's the weather like where you live?_ Now, if it were a conversation between scientists, climatologists, then "what's the climate" makes more sense, as "climate" means "weather" over a long period of time (years, decades, centuries). In everyday language, "weather" is short term, so we say "today's/next week's weather forecast."


Well, I don' think it needs to be a scientist to adequately employ the terms _weather_/_tiempo_ and _climate_/_clima_. It all depends on what one really means.
A scientist or a layman talking about the global characteristics that define the average behavior of the atmosphere in a particular place should use the terms _climate_/_clima_:

—How's the climate like in Santiago, Chile?
—It is Mediterranean, similar to the one in California or around the Mediterranean sea in Southern Europe.

and talking about the condition of the atmosphere in a particular moment should use _weather_/_tiempo_:

—How's the weather like in Santiago, Chile?
—It is warm and dry right now. Sure, it's summer here.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Aviador said:


> Well, I don' think it needs to be a scientist to adequately employ the terms _weather_/_tiempo_ and _climate_/_clima_. It all depends on what one really means.
> A scientist or a layman talking about the global characteristics that define the average behavior of the atmosphere in a particular place should use the terms _climate_/_clima_:
> 
> —How's the climate like in Santiago, Chile?
> —It is Mediterranean, similar to the one in California or around the Mediterranean sea in Southern Europe.
> 
> and talking about the condition of the atmosphere in a particular moment should use _weather_/_tiempo_:
> 
> —How's the weather like in Santiago, Chile?
> —It is warm and dry right now. Sure, it's summer here.



*'WHAT'S *the weather like in Santiago?'. If you must use 'how' to conform with the Spanish, then you have to say 'How's the weather in Santiago?' without any hint of the word 'like'.


----------



## españolespancomido

Wandering JJ said:


> Just an observation: the thread title sounds like a translation from Spanish. I would never say that, rather 'What's the climate (like) where you live?'


Yes, it was a Spanish translation. How would you translate, "¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?" It is from question number 27 on the 2011 level one listening part of the National Spanish Examination by The American Association of Teachers of Spanish and Portuguese. The question is available online (Past Examinations)

Furthermore, is "¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?" bad Spanish or is it just that "How is the climate in your city?" is a bad translation of it?


----------



## jilar

chamyto said:


> Independientemente de eso, ¿ qué opinas de mi opinión sobre el uso de ser/ estar en el post 3 ?
> 
> NB. El DRAE no los considera muy diferentes:
> 
> Clima: acepción 1
> 
> Tiempo: acepción 12


Yo lo veo como Aviador.

El clima, hablando con propiedad, es raro que cambie, cada lugar/región tiene su propio clima. En cambio, el tiempo puede variar todos los días.

Cuando dan la predicción meteorológica hablan del tiempo, para los días que predicen. No hablan del clima.

A veces en las definiciones de los conceptos es mejor hacerlas simples, pero de ese modo quizá se pierden muchos matices, pero observa el detalle:
Clima 1. *Conjunto de condiciones* atmosféricas que caracterizan una región.

Tiempo 12. *Estado* atmosférico. _Hace buen tiempo_. (Con este ejemplo todos suponemos que al menos hará sol, pero no sabemos nada del grado de humedad, ni del frío o calor que puede hacer, ...)

Con clima yo nunca diría "hace buen clima" sino "tiene o hay buen clima".
Mi respuesta a quien pregunta es que, literalmente, deberías usar el verbo SER (¿cómo es el clima donde vives?), pero a mí me parece una traducción muy literal, siguiendo la forma en inglés, en mi caso me parece más natural preguntar - qué clima hay donde vives o qué clima tienes donde vives- Y la respuesta será:
Aquí tenemos un clima X (según la clasificación climática que elijamos)
Clima - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Doraemon-

Aunque todos sabemos ahora que el clima puede cambiar, en principio el clima es algo estático. No es como el tiempo atmosférico (weather), que cambia continuamente, sino que el clima son las condiciones climáticas generales de un lugar a lo largo del tiempo: tiene clima mediterráneo, clima continental, clima tropical, etc., que en principio es único para un determinado lugar.
Por eso se dice: "cómo es el clima en su ciudad" pero en cambio "cómo está el tiempo en su ciudad".
Podría decirse también "cómo está el clima", pero eso ya implicaría que estamos hablando de un cambio climático (preguntamos por cómo ha cambiado el clima).


----------



## Frank van der Heijden

Si preguntas cómo es, la respuesta será que es continental, tropical, polar, etc

Si preguntas cómo está, entonces  la respuesta será que está frio, lluvioso, tormentoso, soleado etc


----------



## Aviador

Frank van der Heijden said:


> Si preguntas cómo es, la respuesta será que es continental, tropical, polar, etc
> 
> Si preguntas cómo está, entonces  la respuesta será que está frio, lluvioso, tormentoso, soleado etc


Si te refieres sólo al término _clima_, entonces *no* concuerdo contigo. La diferencia que haces no se expresa mediante el uso de _ser_ o _estar_, sino mediante el empleo de términos distintos: _clima_ o _tiempo_.
Entonces, usando tus propios ejemplos, yo digo:
_Si preguntas cómo es el *clima*, la respuesta será que es continental, tropical, polar, etc.
Si preguntas cómo está el *tiempo*, entonces la respuesta será que está frio, lluvioso, tormentoso, soleado etc._​


----------



## Sendro Páez

españolespancomido said:


> Yes, it was a Spanish translation. How would you translate, "¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?" It is from question number 27 on the 2011 level one listening part of the National Spanish Examination by The American Association of Teachers of Spanish and Portuguese. The question is available online (Past Examinations)
> 
> Furthermore, is "¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?" bad Spanish or is it just that "How is the climate in your city?" is a bad translation of it?


I've just visited the site you've linked. I've challenged myself to pass the exam (year 2015, level 6, vocabulary section) and I must admit I've failed miserably. The Spanish is so disgustingly bad that I haven't been able to read up to four questions! I can't even understand the meaning of the first one...

Probably, if I had the guts for a second reading (not really happening), I'd find out that it's not that bad, but it makes me mad that their Spanish is much poorer than my English, and I would never dare to design English examinations of that level.

So, do I regard '_¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?_' as bad Spanish? No. I wouldn't apply the concept _climate_ to merely a _city_ ─it takes a larger area─ but I think the sentence is sound and acceptable.

I agree with Aviador and jilar ─ their contributions are top-notch here.

Many other interesting things have been written. For instance, this:


Doraemon- said:


> Podría decirse también "cómo está el clima", pero eso ya implicaría que estamos hablando de un cambio climático (preguntamos por cómo ha cambiado el clima).


I'd like to add, however, that the speaker might well be saying '_clima_' as it was _atmosphere_, _environment_ ─ in a figurative way.


----------



## Frank van der Heijden

El término "clima" tiene mùltiples usos, a veces se utiliza con un signficado técnico y especìfico, relacionado con las condiciones atmosféricas específicas de un territorio, y también se utiliza en lenguaje coloquial para designar las condiciones atmosféricas temporales de un lugar.

Mi respuesta está enfocada en la pregunta original y la duda entre "ser" y "estar"


----------



## gato radioso

Frank van der Heijden said:


> El término "clima" tiene mùltiples usos, a veces se utiliza con un signficado técnico y especìfico, relacionado con las condiciones atmosféricas específicas de un territorio, y también se utiliza en lenguaje coloquial para designar las condiciones atmosféricas temporales de un lugar.
> 
> Mi respuesta está enfocada en la pregunta original y la duda entre "ser" y "estar"



Es mejor "ser", ya que clima es una característica permanente. EJ: el clima de Barcelona es mediterráneo.
"Estar" se utiliza -entre otros casos- para una situación circunstancial. EJ: el tiempo en Barcelona hoy está nublado y con viento.

Aunque en otros post se han hecho interesantes reflexiones, si necesitáis una idea simple -aunque no totalmente exhaustiva por tanto- sería:

Clima: característica meteorológica permanente -aunque sabemos que puede cambiar, nos referimos aquí a las pautas generales y más o menos constantes- o estructural referida a un país, y, en el lenguaje cotidiano, a una ciudad. Ej: El clima de las Islas Baleares es mediterráneo.
Tiempo: característica meteorológica circunstancial -no estructural, no a lo largo de mucho tiempo- de un momento determinado. Ej: El tiempo este mes pasado en las Islas Baleares ha sido gélido.


----------



## Frank van der Heijden

gato radioso said:


> Es mejor "ser", ya que clima es una característica permanente. EJ: el clima de Barcelona es mediterráneo.
> "Estar" se utiliza -entre otros casos- para una situación circunstancial. EJ: el tiempo en Barcelona hoy está nublado y con viento.
> 
> Aunque en otros post se han hecho interesantes reflexiones, si necesitáis una idea simple -aunque no totalmente exhaustiva por tanto- sería:
> 
> Clima: característica meteorológica permanente -aunque sabemos que puede cambiar, nos referimos aquí a las pautas generales y más o menos constantes- o estructural referida a un país, y, en el lenguaje cotidiano, a una ciudad. Ej: El clima de las Islas Baleares es mediterráneo.
> Tiempo: característica meteorológica circunstancial -no estructural, no a lo largo de mucho tiempo- de un momento determinado. Ej: El tiempo este mes pasado en las Islas Baleares ha sido gélido.



En ningún momento he indicado lo contrario, con los ejemplos he indicado que "ser" se utiliza para situaciones permanentes, y por eso puse ejemplos como "continental", "tropical" y "polar", mientras que con "estar" utilicé ejemplos de condiciones temporales como "lluvioso", "tormentoso", etc. En cuanto al uso de "clima" expliqué que en el lenguaje coloquial es un término intercambiable, si bien es cierto que no es correcto desde un punto de vista técnico.


----------



## Aviador

Frank van der Heijden said:


> ... En cuanto al uso de "clima" expliqué que en el lenguaje coloquial es un término intercambiable, si bien es cierto que no es correcto desde un punto de vista técnico.


Es que esto es importante. Si tengo que explicar cómo es este asunto en Chile, diría que no es que _clima_ se use con un significado en el ámbito técnico y con uno distinto en el lenguaje coloquial. Aquí, _clima_ significa la misma cosa en ambos ámbitos y es lo que resume la RAE en su definición de esta palabra: "_Conjunto de condiciones atmosféricas que caracterizan una región_". Ni en el lenguaje coloquial usamos esta palabra para otro fin. Para referirnos a la condición de la atmósfera en un momento particular, usamos otra palabra: _tiempo_. Yo sé que en otros lugares de Hispanoamérica se usa el mismo término para referirse a ambos conceptos, pero aquí no es así.
Por ejemplo, invariablemente en la prensa los espacios o programas de televisión en los que se informa sobre el comportamiento de la atmósfera se llaman "El Tiempo", "TVtiempo" o algo por el estilo. Lo mismo en la prensa escrita. Recuerdo que hace tiempo en otro hilo de estos foros, para ilustrar esto, puse imágenes de recortes de dos diarios chilenos: El Mercurio; La Tercera.


----------



## Doraemon-

Frank van der Heijden said:


> Si preguntas cómo es, la respuesta será que es continental, tropical, polar, etc
> 
> Si preguntas cómo está, entonces  la respuesta será que está frio, lluvioso, tormentoso, soleado etc


En mi opinión no. En castellano no se usa "clima" para referirse al tiempo, al menos en España.
En Galicia tienen un clima lluvioso, aunque hoy no llueva. Y en el Sáhara no lo tienen, aunque quizá hoy esté diluviando.
No me parece ni correcto ni tampoco habitual/informal usar clima para referirse al tiempo. Quizá en algún país hispanohablante se utilice, no lo sé, pero no es correcto.


----------



## españolespancomido

Sendro Páez said:


> I've just visited the site you've linked. I've challenged myself to pass the exam (year 2015, level 6, vocabulary section) and I must admit I've failed miserably. The Spanish is so disgustingly bad that I haven't been able to read up to four questions! I can't even understand the meaning of the first one...
> 
> Probably, if I had the guts for a second reading (not really happening), I'd find out that it's not that bad, but it makes me mad that their Spanish is much poorer than my English, and I would never dare to design English examinations of that level.
> 
> So, do I regard '_¿Cómo es el clima en tu ciudad?_' as bad Spanish? No. I wouldn't apply the concept _climate_ to merely a _city_ ─it takes a larger area─ but I think the sentence is sound and acceptable.




Thanks for your opinion, especially as a native speaker, on the quality of Spanish on said website. It is useful information.


----------

